# Incoming campfire restrictions starting 26May21



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm sure we all knew they we're coming again this year:





__





Fire Restrictions







utahfireinfo.gov






https://utahfireinfo.gov/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/State-Stage-1-Fire-Restrictions-for-SW-Effective-May-26-signed.pdf



I'm confused at the map, which lists most of the state as red, assumably no fire designatated areas, vs the order listed for just SW Utah. In any event, I'm guessing a stove fire is still ok for the time being.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It has been my experience that the map can lag behind the orders. Both when placed and rescinded.

But it would be great if everyone checked the site before they go out recreating.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im really nervous that this year could be one of the worst fire years in memory if we dont do our part to keep campfires out, fireworks out of high risk areas, and keep our ATVs on trails. 

Its great having a campfire when in the woods, but this year I think that wont be an option for us.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would pretty much have to be a selfish moron to have a campfire this year. Esp down here in Southern Utah. 
But that said..... I see it all the time. 
There is a whole lot of people anymore that think that rules and laws don't apply to them.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Camping with no fire is like fishing with no water. 




But....don't wanna burn the whole state to the ground so we better abide.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> Would pretty much have to be a selfish moron to have a campfire this year. Esp down here in Southern Utah.
> But that said..... I see it all the time.
> There is a whole lot of people anymore that think that rules and laws don't apply to them.


I see it a lot also. Heck I needed to take out a couple of trees on the ranch and finally felt okay enough to do it Saturday when the temperature dropped and the humidity level went up. I didn't feel comfortable running the saw in the heat and wind before.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Camping with no fire is like fishing with no water.


Agreed. Maybe take up one of these rofl...









Amazon.com: 3D Artificial Flame Lamp,110V Mini 3D Fake Fire Lamp Realistic Flame Stage Effect Light ,LED Campfire Lamp 3D Decorative Campfire Fire Fake Flame Light for Christmas,New Year,Club Decor (Flame Lamp) : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy 3D Artificial Flame Lamp,110V Mini 3D Fake Fire Lamp Realistic Flame Stage Effect Light ,LED Campfire Lamp 3D Decorative Campfire Fire Fake Flame Light for Christmas,New Year,Club Decor (Flame Lamp): Flameless Candles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Im really nervous that this year could be one of the worst fire years in memory if we dont do our part to keep campfires out, fireworks out of high risk areas, and keep our ATVs on trails.


I am too, and the problem is it isn't just us. By "us" I mean people who are in the mountains regularly, and know what and what not to do. We have two types of additional people in the mountains now. 

Urban dwellers who up until covid would have been happy in the city. Some will continue to go.
Out of state transplants.
Both of these types people, as the outdoors go, I consider newbies at best, and unethical at worst. Granted this is a personal opinion, but it's one based on things I have seen. I have to mention, finding a mostly empty can of wet cat food at a camp I believe highly unusual. I mean, who brings an effing house cat with them into the mountains? So either someone was actually eating a can of cat food (gross), or some woman or girly man couldn't bear to leave Whiskers alone at the apartment over the weekend.



2full said:


> There is a whole lot of people anymore that think that rules and laws don't apply to them.


Oh yeah. One example I can think of right off the top of my head. Last year at the start of turkey season I was camping in this one location. The firepit was located in a logical place. In a clearing, away from brush, and trees. Little to no chance of an errant spark causing a fire. Late that year, someone had moved the firepit right next to a tree, in an area that was more obscured. I think it's because they were defying last years fire order and were trying to conceal their fire. What pisses me off is they did it right next to an effing tree. I think it's amazing they didn't cause another fire, that includes the jackwagons behind them who were burning pallets this year in the same spot.


I'm hoping for the best, but I'm not optimistic. I'll have at least two tags in my pocket this year. Maybe 3. I don't want it ****ed up because of some stupid idiots.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I was ML Deer hunting in Northern Utah. We had a nice camp for the 6 of us and we spent time in the middle of the day eating good food and spending time together as buddies. Each night, we would have a nice size campfire in a well placed fire ring that was even taller than normal with a bit of a pit dug out. We would sit around the fire eating at night and watch the last of the embers die down. 

Well, one afternoon around 2 pm, we were eating sandwiches and enjoying some laughs and story telling. We placed our paper plates/ cookie wrappers etc on the pit to burn that night after we got back. We lounged around a while and then we started to notice something. Literally, the edges of the plates were starting to smolder. We hadn't had a fire in the pit since 10 o clock or so the night before. It was cold enough to the touch we hadn't worried about it. Yet, 16 hours later, the paper plates/paper towels were smoldering in the fire pit. If we hadn't had been there, none of us ever would have believed what we saw. After smoldering for about 5 minutes or so, the fire ignited and burned the plate and napkin with a nice bright orange flame. It was crazy! And all of us learned a lesson that we needed to learn. Pour water on your fires or mix sand/dirt in them. Don't just make the assumption that it is out. 

Last summer, after the crazy windstorm blew over some trees in our neighborhood, I went shopping for a chain saw. While standing at a little shop in Murray, I got visiting with a BLM firefighter who had been getting one of his repaired. I told him about what we had witnessed and he said that this was a very normal story and one which has had worse results happen commonly. 

So....please be careful out there. I am excited to go scouting for my elk hunt this year. But if there is a "no burn" in effect, it dampens the excitement of the camping. That said, I will gladly forgo a campfire in hopes that I prevent a forest fire. Someone has to and as Smokey the Bear says "Only You Can Prevent Wildfires". Now I get it a little better.

FH


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Bax* said:


> keep campfires out, fireworks out of high risk areas, and keep our ATVs on trails.


And leave the exploding targets at home.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It happens every year. We have restrictions in place and still, some dip sh!t has to have a fire. The FS and all law enforcement should be handing out tickets like candy on Halloween to these so called "campers" and make it a HEAVY FINE!! No less than 5K and change the law to a Felony. That would get the attention of campers quick.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Memorial Day is this weekend. Guess we'll see the results of that soon enough.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Firehawk said:


> ...
> If we hadn't had been there, none of us ever would have believed what we saw. After smoldering for about 5 minutes or so, the fire ignited and burned the plate and napkin with a nice bright orange flame. It was crazy! And all of us learned a lesson that we needed to learn. Pour water on your fires or mix sand/dirt in them. Don't just make the assumption that it is out.
> ...


I think 4 or 5 years ago I pulled a similar bonehead move. It was an open trailer camp. Good fire ring, dug in, nothing around around it, not even grass as I recall. I think I watched the embers burn for awhile, as the family went up into the trailer to get read for bed. At which point I did something which I've been known to do on occasion when no one is around to uhh.... "save water".  

You'll never get it out completely cold, and you'll definitely want to stand upwind if you do it.  Anyway, went to bed after that. Later that night, my wife and I were awakend to a flickering light. Looked out the trailer loft window and saw there was a small fire going in the firepit. It took it a few hours, but it relighted itself.

In regards to my last post mentioning stupidly located fire rings, in hindsight, I should have moved it. I have moved stupidly placed fire rings before. Depending on how large the ring, it doesn't take that long, and I always have an E Tool in my truck. I just have never moved a fire ring in a camp I'm not going to use is all. Kinda pointless thought really, that camp I mentioned was filled up quickly by someone else, **** paper everywhere and all. I guess they didn't care so long as they got a spot to camp in.


----------

